# Starting to play mandolin



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm looking for songs with distinctive mandolin riffs to play. So far I have Copperhead Road and Losing My Religion. I know there's a bunch of Zep songs that use it too. 

What other rock/country songs use it? I'd like to stay away from hardcore bluegrass stuff until I'm a whole lot better. Which Blue Rodeo tunes have good mando riffs?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

One of the Blue Rodeo songs I've always liked, which also happens to have a mandolin riff in it, is "Bad Timing".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There's mandolin on Heart's Little Queen album--the specifics escape me now--but in reading your post Heart came to mind.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll check both of those out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's a list at The Mandolin Cafe, www.mandolincafe.net . It's a good place to learn anything about mandolin, and check out their forum.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

REM Losing my Religion


----------



## Whitebird (Jan 23, 2011)

*I hope this Helps You*



kat_ said:


> I'm looking for songs with distinctive mandolin riffs to play. So far I have Copperhead Road and Losing My Religion. I know there's a bunch of Zep songs that use it too.
> 
> What other rock/country songs use it? I'd like to stay away from hardcore bluegrass stuff until I'm a whole lot better. Which Blue Rodeo tunes have good mando riffs?


The Band:When I Paint My Masterpiece
Atlantic City
Rag Mama Rag
Evangaline
Bruce Springtien: Into The Fire
Charlie Sexton: Probably Saved my Life (I think)
Steve Earle: Copperhead Road

Alan Parsons project : Pavane
A perfect circle (What so funny 'bout)peace, love and understanding
At war with self At war with self
Blind Melon Walk
Blue Rodeo Bad timing
Blue Rodeo Up on that cloud
The Byrds Path of victory
The Byrds Ballad of easy rider
Church Antenna
Death cab for cutie Soul meet body
Rory Gallagher I'm not surprised
Goo Goo dolls Iris
Hall & Oates Lady rain
Hall & Oates Better watch your back
John Hiatt Cry love
Heart Half moon
Bruce Hornsby Mandolin rain
Jars of clay Liquid
Jethro tull Weather cock
John Paul Jones Freedom song
Kinks Supersonic rocket ship
Led Zeppelin The battle of evermore
Led Zeppelin Boogiwe with stu
Led Zeppelin Gallows pole
Led Zeppelin Going to California
Steve Miller band Dance dance dance
Mott & the Hoople I wish I was your mother
Muse Blackout
Mike Oldfield Taurus 3
O'keanes This ain't love
REM You are everything
REM Mandolin strum
REM Loosing my religion
Nash the Slash I'll wait for you
Nash the Slash Guns and sandwiches
Split Enz Maybe
Split Enz Matinee Idyll
Split Enz Titus
Split Enz Sweer talking spoon
Al Stewart Road to Moscow
Rod Stewart Maggie May
Rod Stewart Mandolin wind
Swingers True or false
Tea Party Shadow on the mountain side
Tea Party Sister awake
Yes Wonderous stories


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

How about some non-traditional mandolin stuff? 
If I veer get a mandolin--I will be trying these two songs on it.
The original doesn't have a mandolin in it--try Blue Oyster Cult's Hot Rails to Hell on a mandolin--sounds cool (Wish I had a link, but I saw this in person at a music store)
And this one is almost a given for me-
[video=youtube;cYJUywl7CFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJUywl7CFw[/video]

But lots of great suggestions above as well.
(Don't know why I didn't post these songs back when I first replied--maybe it was just getting heart in my head.)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Almost anything by Harry Manx. He's got that quick walking pace drone thing going on in a lot of his tunes. That's not a _bad _thing, just an identifiable thing.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's one for you. I watched Darryl Hall's New Year's Eve Bash On, you guessed it, New years Eve. He had a fellow on that played a mandolin tuned to D,G,B,E like the last 4
strings on a guitar and it sounded great. I'm not kidding. Anyone else ever try it?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

One of my favourites is Joan Osborne's St Theresa.

This is a clip of me and my daughter covering it.
YouTube - St Teresa/ Let it Be Dec 12, 2009.mpg

Here's another I like a lot. It's FM's Phasers on Stun
YouTube - Phasors on Stun

Have fun playing mandolin. It's a real blast and a nice change from guitar.


----------

